# Hang Cool Teddy Bear



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is the new Meat Loaf album.

As a big fan of the Loaf, I wanted to get this from the day it was launched. Finally got it and put it to CD the other day (Was on the 5 for £5 special on Amazon) and having a good time in the car today, gave it a good listen.

After listening, It's not a bad album. It's no Bat out of hell, but as a big Meat Loaf fan, I doubt anything will ever match Bat 1 imo. Highlight of the album has to be *Califonia isn't big enough*, but you'll never here it on the wireless with the lines about male genitalia.

Imo, the king of the power ballads is still on the throne, even if his voice can't quite blast out the lines the same he could back in the 70's.

David.


----------

